
Ask HN: Is Plivo free to receive inbound SMS from local numbers? - flyGuyOnTheSly
I am thinking about creating a project that will hopefully be receiving millions of inbound SMS messages per day if it became successful.<p>Plivo claims to offer free inbound SMS at least from local numbers.<p>Are there any caveats to that?<p>I am wary because &quot;unlimited free&quot; plans typically have hidden clauses that don&#x27;t mean what they advertise.<p>Just curious if anyone has run into a situation like that, or if there is another better option to plivo?
======
jklein11
Why not ask them?

